# Rechtevergabe in MS Access >= 2000



## Ste-Re (28. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

kan mir einer sagen, welche Rechte ein Nutzer braucht, um andere einer neuen Gruppe zuzuweisen? Ich hatte gehofft, es reicht wenn er das "Verwalten" Recht über die DB erhält, aber damit ist es offensichtlich nicht getan.
Jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## the_lorn (31. August 2006)

Hi!

Verwalten sollte eigentlich alle Rechte setzen. Aber möglicherweise arbeitest du nicht mit der richtigen Arbeitsgruppen-Datei. Das mit der Sicherheit in Access ist etwas Triky. Aber wenn de mal googelst findest du bestimmt ein paar Seiten. Ich hatte dazu mal eine MS-Sopportseite aber find die grad nicht. 
Falls hilft kann ich ja mal auf den Rechner daheim nachsehen.


----------



## Ste-Re (31. August 2006)

the_lorn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verwalten sollte eigentlich alle Rechte setzen. Aber möglicherweise arbeitest du nicht mit der richtigen Arbeitsgruppen-Datei.



Naja leider funktioniert es nicht so. Ich kann für Benutzer bzw. Gruppen Rechte an allen Objekten vergeben, so auch an der DB selbst. Ich hatte jetzt gehofft, dass es genügt, wenn ich einem User das Recht "Verwalten" an der DB geben, aber sonst keine Rechte. Damit wirds aber nix. Ich habe mir jetzt so geholfen, dass ich einen weiteren Administrator hinzugefügt habe. Dieses Konto soll von mehreren eingesehen und zur Verwaltung der Benutzerrechte genutzt werden können.
Dies wollte ich aber gerne verhindern. Hintergrund ist, dass dieser spezielle Nutzer Gruppenzuweisungen vornehmen soll - z.B. bei Urlaub oder Krankheit, aber nicht die Rechte haben soll etwas an der DB zu verändern (als Admin darf er das alles).


----------

